# شرايط المرنمه فاديا بزى



## oesi no (28 أكتوبر 2007)

سلام ونعمه 
مجموعه شرايط للمرنمة فاديا بزى 
يارب تعجبكم 
شريط احبك ربى يسوع 

شريط اشتياق القلب 

شريط حررنى يسوع 

شريط قلبك ينبض حنانا 

شريط مسيحى علشانى جيت 

شريط مع دقة المسمار 

شريط هل تذوقت سلاما ​


----------



## twety (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرايط المرنمه فاديا بزى*

بجد بجد بجد

ربنا يعوووووووووضك
انا بحب فاااااااديه
وانت جبت مجموعه حلووووووووة

انا بحب اغلب الشرايط دى

ميرسى خالص لييييييييييييك


----------



## mero farouk (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرايط المرنمه فاديا بزى*

شكراا على الشرايط ومجهودك ربنا يباركك


----------



## GOOD LIFE (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرايط المرنمه فاديا بزى*

اشكرك جدا


----------



## remon183 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرايط المرنمه فاديا بزى*

هايل جميل جدا


----------



## pero2020 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرايط المرنمه فاديا بزى*

hi 
please i want album Fadya Bazi No. 10 if u have it and " Hafdal Ma3ak " this album for " Barssom Elkess Es7ak " 
Thanks 

God with u , Take care


----------



## girgistamer (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرايط المرنمه فاديا بزى*

عيد ميلاد مجيد متشكر جد لتعبك


----------



## bishawy_86 (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرايط المرنمه فاديا بزى*

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 
بجد مجهود رائع ياoesi_no 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك​


----------



## sad_eyes (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرايط المرنمه فاديا بزى*

سلام المسيح

اخي الكريم ارجو مساعدتك

انا ابحث عن ترنيمه من فتره طويله

(( ياسيدي كم كان قاسيا )) _ فاديا بزى

ياليت تجد لي هذه الترنيمه اريدها كامله

وربنا يوفقك ويحفظك وينور دربك :94: 

سلام المسيح​


----------



## oesi no (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرايط المرنمه فاديا بزى*




> بجد بجد بجد
> 
> ربنا يعوووووووووضك
> انا بحب فاااااااديه
> ...


الف شكر تويتى على مرورك 
القسم منور 


> شكراا على الشرايط ومجهودك ربنا يباركك


شكرا على مرورك ميرو  


> اشكرك جدا


الشكر لله جوود 


> هايل جميل جدا


انت اللى هايل مستر ريمون


----------



## نبيل صابر2006 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرايط المرنمه فاديا بزى*

بجد مجهود رائع وجميل انك تجمع كل الشرايط دي 
ريبنا يعوض تعب محبتك بركه ام النور والبابا كيرلس تكون معانا دايما


----------



## ayman_r (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرايط المرنمه فاديا بزى*

الردود قليه قوي في موضوع جميل زي ده 

ياريت التشجيع لصاحب الموضوع وربنا يباركك ويقويك


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرايط المرنمه فاديا بزى*

شكرا كلش كلش كلش جورج .. نزلت تلت ارباع الترانيم


----------



## †السريانيه† (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرايط المرنمه فاديا بزى*

الرب يباركك على التعب ده بجد ترانيم  جميله​


----------



## البابا كيرليس (28 مايو 2008)

يا جماعة انا عندي شرايط جديدة وحلوة لكل المرنمين بس مش عارف ارفعهم علي الموقع 
ياريت الرد بسرعة وصلولي علشان انا بمتحن


----------



## jaxson (16 يوليو 2008)

فيه ترنيمه القرار بتاعها بيقول   (شكرا ليك يا اللي بترعاني  .....ياللي ايديك دايما رفعاني) ياريت حد يقولي علي اسمها او يحيبهالي  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
8


----------



## تامر مجدي (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا بجد بس مش عارف انزل الترانيم اعمل ايه


----------



## امير القلوب (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اوووووي علي تعب محبيتك انت ربنا بيبركك


----------



## churchlife (20 سبتمبر 2008)

tarnemmmmmmmmmm akther men ro3 yaslmoooooooooooooo


----------



## oesi no (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكر لكل من تعب ورد عليا الرب يبارك تعبكم كلكم​


----------



## vlad100001 (3 فبراير 2009)

_*شكرا كتير جدا ربنا يعوض تعبك محبتك*_​


----------



## botros_22 (3 فبراير 2009)

جميل جـــدا شكرا لتعبك

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------

